# NEED HELP 2000 max SE



## maxed out00 (Jun 21, 2005)

my maxima makes a rattling like noise when i give it gas.it makes "the bad gas sound",but i only use 93 octane. can i please get some help?my car is due in the shop tomorrow


----------



## drock03 (Aug 30, 2005)

just responded to your other post...looks like octane isn't the problem...heat shield vibration?


----------



## dailygrind (Aug 31, 2005)

not just changing octane fuel will fix this problem you need to look at alpha percentage a lot of times the mass airflow causes these cars to run very lean and you may need to replace the mass air flow with new filter and an ecm reprogram


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

dailygrind said:


> not just changing octane fuel will fix this problem you need to look at alpha percentage a lot of times the mass airflow causes these cars to run very lean and you may need to replace the mass air flow with new filter and an ecm reprogram


But a faulty MAF won't cause the problems he's describing...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

maxed out00 said:


> my maxima makes a rattling like noise when i give it gas.it makes "the bad gas sound",but i only use 93 octane. can i please get some help?my car is due in the shop tomorrow


Does it sound the same as what this guy posted? 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=412905


----------



## dailygrind (Aug 31, 2005)

Puppetmaster said:


> Does it sound the same as what this guy posted?
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=412905



if it is similar to what this guy is describing then you are correct a mass airflow will not correct the problem but if i have replaced many mass air flows to resolve pinging


----------

